# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  JUGO DE MARACUYÁ CONGELADO - FRUITS LAND PERU S.A.C.

## FRUITS LAND PERU

La empresa* FRUITS LAND PERU S.A.C*. ubicada en el norte del país, elabora:    *JUGO SIMPLE DE MARACUYÁ CONGELADO* de calidad de exportación; en presentación de Cilindros 200 Kg, caja 20 Kg, 10 Kg, 1 Kg, 0.5 Kg otro formato según su requerimiento. 
Los interesados comunicarse vía mail: sales@fruitsland.pe o al número 074-212544
Y lo invitamos a visitar nuestra página web www.fruitslandperu.comTemas similares: PULPA, PURÉ Y/O JUGO ASÉPTICO (MANGO, MARACUYÁ Y AGUAYMANTO) Artículo: Palta, capsicums y jugo de maracuyá impulsan exportaciones lambayecanas JUGO Y CONCENTRADO DE CARAMBOLA CONGELADO / FROZEN STAR FRUIT JUICE AND CONCENTRATE Artículo: Uva y jugo concentrado de maracuyá marcan la pauta en Lambayeque JUGO SIMPLE DE MARACUYÁ CONGELADO / FROZEN PASSION FRUIT JUICE

----------

